# Help with the Tumbler lever Cap...



## yort81 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know the correct way to remove the cap (in red) so i can clean up ... strip the paint and polish?

Thanks 
Troy


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 21, 2012)

Troy,
On my lathe I have 2 of those. 1 for the reverse tumbler, and 1 on the auto feed. I was able to unscrew the autofeed one by holding the knurled knob in soft jaws on my bench vise and turning the small ident pin end with vise grips. It was pretty tight. I marred it a bit but it cleaned up with a quick file. The reverse tumbler one which looks to be assembled the same would not budge at all. I ended up leaving it as I looked to be about ready to shear something if I persevered any more. Dont know if its just age and gunge or something mechanical holding it, but it stayed stuck.
Good luck with yours.

Cheers Phil


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 21, 2012)

There's a 1/8" straight pin item #61 below that retains the knob. Likely the area is worn smooth and you'll have to look close to find the pin.


----------



## yort81 (Dec 21, 2012)

OldMachinist said:


> There's a 1/8" straight pin item #61 below that retains the knob. Likely the area is worn smooth and you'll have to look close to find the pin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44074



Thank you....that is exactly what im looking for... and it looks like a bugger to get out....so i might just work around it 

Thank you guys for the help and reply 

Troy


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 21, 2012)

Troy,
  They are a bugger to get out, but mine freed up after some soaking and light tap on end. If you have two tumblers on the gear box they are right and left, try them before you put the gear box back on. They will work on some of the gears but not all if on wrong.
Paul


----------

